# Show your LiteFlux lights



## Hiro Protagonist (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been a fan of the legendary LF2XT for a while, and I've been thinking about starting a LF2XT photo thread, but I realized that I'm a fan of all the LiteFlux lights. :thumbsup: 

Feel free to post up photos of your grail, your EDC and anything in between. Stock, dressed up, modded, and custom lights are all welcome, even if they're posted in the Steve and Jeff tribute threads. I'll have to take some updated family photos soon.

It's a shame that newer members here may not be aware of these amazing lights. Feel free to post up your thoughts as well. I'll update this post with links to some of the LF reviews and threads here.

Thanks for stopping by!

Some useful threads:
This is the one that started it all for me - selfbuilt's review of the LF2XT. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XT-Review-(1xAAA)-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-and-more!

Programming Flowcharts links:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Programmable-Light-User-Guides-and-Flowcharts

Steve Ku Collection thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?301415-Steve-Ku-collection-and-general-pics

Jeff Hanko Tribute thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?300675-Jeff-Hanko-Tribute-thread
:bow:


Disassembled LF2XT for reference (I forgot who took this photo)







If you are going to remove or tighten the light engine from a LF2XT, use tweezers with long pointy tips and insert at the points shown in the photo (I forgot who took this photo)





If you aren't careful, the bottom driver board from the light engine can accidentally come off (ask me how I know this...)



Options for the LF2XT:
Ti bodies from Steve Ku

Ti bodies from muhaha:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?410525-FS-LF-2XT-Titanium-Upgrade-Package






This was just offered on CPF and it is a great way to dress up a stock LF2XT! Thank you for offering these. :thumbsup:


Here's a photo of a disassembled LF2LXT switch:




(I forgot who took this photo)

This photo may help out newbies trying to swap out the internals from their stock light to one of muhaha's ti shells.



10/31
I noticed several of my older photos are no longer posted. I'll try to repost them this weekend.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jun 8, 2014)

Stock LF3XT and stock LF2XTs in natural and black HA








Stock LF3XTs and a stripped LF3XT







Stock LF2XTs, stripped Al LF2XTs, Ku LF2XTs and a Ku Volere AA







Ku LF2XTs (Left to Right)
Ku Run #1 ti LF2XT, Ku Run #2 ti LF2XT, Ku Run #3 ti LF2XT, Ku BeCu LF2XT, Ku Damascus LF2XT, Ku Damascus Shorty LF2XT






Steve Ku prototype Damascus LF2XT and Shorty Damascus LF2XT (both dressed up with Moddoo ti clips)






JHanko Damascus LF2XT






Stock LF2XT, muhaha ti LF2XT, Ku ti LF2XT, JHanko ti LF2XT






JHanko ti LF2XT and Damascus LF2XT


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 8, 2014)

Hiro - as you know I share your love for the Liteflux LF2XT. I am happy to share pictures of LF2XTs I own or have owned over the past few years. While the basic function of a stock LF2XT is what drew me to the light, it is the customs from Steve Ku and Jeff Hanko which have really made them special to me.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 8, 2014)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Stock LF2XTs, stripped Al LF2XTs, Ku LF2XTs and a Ku Volere AA



Nice collection.



Hiro Protagonist said:


> Ku LF2XTs



I love this pic of Steve's LF2XTs. That damascus one is really special.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow!!!!

what fantastic lights!!!! Thanx for taking the time to share.I don't understand why such popular light isn't produced again?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting photos of your amazing collection of custom LF2XTs! They are amazing works of art from one of the masters on CPF. :bow:


I agree BriteLite2, I wish that these lights were available again. It's still my favorite EDC light because of the compact size, silent clicky switch, and flexibility.


----------



## eala (Jun 22, 2014)

Whoa, that is a lot of mortgage payments there. Amazing collections guys.

eala


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 22, 2014)

I've only two, but they are my all time favorites. Maybe someday the brand will be revived. Here are some old pics seen before. 









Geoff


----------



## hakyru (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm dying of envy
My eyes see rare and precious jewels

Congratulations to Their owners

These below are my liteflux,but it has nothing to do with what I have seen above





From the left:

LiteFlux LF4 SSC P4
LiteFlux LF3 SSC P4
LiteFlux LF2 SSC P4 NW
LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
LiteFlux LF2XT Black Q4 NW
LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2 With Veleno Designs Switch
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat Q5
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2 
LiteFlux LF5XT Black R2 
LiteFlux LF3XT
LiteFlux LF3XT 
LiteFlux LF3XT 
LiteFlux LF3XT 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Polished Alu
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Polished Alu
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Polished Alu


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jun 29, 2014)

Flying Turtle said:


> Geoff




I remember this photo! I carried my first LF2XT the same way after seeing this photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 29, 2014)

hakyru - very nice. You've got what appears to be the most complete collection of all the different LiteFlux models made. And all appear to be in really good condition.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jun 29, 2014)

hakyru said:


>



Wow, that's a great LF collection hakyru! Can you please provide a listing of the lights for this thread? Thanks!


----------



## hakyru (Jun 29, 2014)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> hakyru - very nice. You've got what appears to be the most complete collection of all the different LiteFlux models made. And all appear to be in really good condition.



Thank You 
I really love these lights


----------



## hakyru (Jun 29, 2014)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Wow, that's a great LF collection hakyru! Can you please provide a listing of the lights for this thread? Thanks!


Thank You Hiro 
I just added the list in the picture I posted before.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you hakyru!

Happy 4th of July CPF!


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jul 7, 2014)

Great thread Hiro, hope to add something soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Sep 21, 2014)

Modded black and natural LF5XTs


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Sep 21, 2014)

JHanko ti LF2XT


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 5, 2014)

Sharing some pics of my stonewashing of my Jeff Hanko Ti LF2XT.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Oct 5, 2014)

I like the results, Sean. Clip colors sort of mimic the trits too-nice touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## jake royston (Dec 3, 2014)

Took some pics of my new light this morning...


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Dec 4, 2014)

Really nice photos of a minty black LF2XT Jake!


----------



## KuanR (Dec 5, 2014)

Totally forgot about this thread...II'll contribute a picture of my favorite light


----------



## YummyBacon! (Dec 5, 2014)

Now that's what I call a nice one :thumbsup:



KuanR said:


> Totally forgot about this thread...II'll contribute a picture of my favorite light


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gunner Grip body and milled ti clip is just amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 7, 2014)

KuanR said:


> Totally forgot about this thread...II'll contribute a picture of my favorite light



I particularly like the trit in the clip. Amazing light, brother!


----------



## KuanR (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Before taking the plunge into this light I never realized how nice the LF2XT is and what a complete light from Jeff was all about


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, that light has been one of my dream lights ever since I saw Jeff's work. Funnily enough, your light is almost exactly my dream '2XTi; gunner grip, tear drop head, 3D trit tail. But the trit in the clip is a great idea that I never considered before. 

I bought a Ti Steve Ku LF2XT from run #2. It was my most prized light until I sold it, three years ago. The Ku 2XTi's were just worth too much to resist selling it. I got just about four times what I paid. It was a great little EDC, but the profit outweighed my love for it, I suppose. Then I started looking for another great EDC and ended up ordering a high cri HDS rotary, but the wait took so long (396 days to be exact) that I had to snag a clicky while I was waiting.

There's something great about a custom titanium light, though; especially with trits. I miss owning one. I think some day I'll treat myself to a nice custom Ti light...

...Now for a trip down memory lane...


































At one time I had 4 Liteflux lights, now I just have the one, a LF3XT, modded to neutral by Steve Ku, that has been strictly for bike duty:


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 8, 2014)

LF5XT (I think this light is in Germany now)





Ku '2XTi, stock natural '2XT with Ku Ti button, natural LF2X (not LF2XT) modded to neutral by Bansuri





another picture of the LF2X


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 24, 2015)

First post in 2015!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice photos burn! Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## KuanR (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting, burn. As Hiro said, any LF2XT fan needs to have more than one, and a Steve Ku Ti #2 is on my want list


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 25, 2015)

Added photo of disassembled LF2XT below to the first post (I forgot who took this photo)


----------



## KuanR (Jan 25, 2015)

Seeing this photo reminds me to ask this, how do you remove the battery tube/switch in a Hanko LF2XT?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 25, 2015)

KuanR said:


> Seeing this photo reminds me to ask this, how do you remove the battery tube/switch in a Hanko LF2XT?



Ryan- not something you might want to undertake yourself. First off you have to remove the clip and then have probably the world's smallest micro size hex wrench to remove the set screw. Second - Jeff has completely re-worked the switch in a very genius way. The momentary button has been removed and only the switch board and spring is being used. The rest has been replaced with a momentary contact plate and the 3D tail pieces. 

I'll try and do a break-down and post up some pics for reference.


----------



## KuanR (Jan 25, 2015)

That is unreal. When you told me he re-engineered the switch I had no idea it was that extensive! 

I only asked this because I wanted to remove the switch and polish up the "3D area" to a mirror finish so the 3D effect is more pronounced


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't understand how a company with viable IP assets like LiteFlux goes under (in the first place) and doesn't sell off the assets. LiteFlux still appears to me to be two or three whole generations in front of the most modern LED flashlight.

Is there any literature on the history of LiteFlux, other than scattered across these forums?


----------



## muhaha (Mar 2, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> I don't understand how a company with viable IP assets like LiteFlux goes under (in the first place) and doesn't sell off the assets. LiteFlux still appears to me to be two or three whole generations in front of the most modern LED flashlight.
> 
> Is there any literature on the history of LiteFlux, other than scattered across these forums?


The brain behind Liteflux had moved on from flashlight business. I believe he currently has a factory in Guangzhou, China.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 7, 2015)

My understanding was that LiteFlux was just a sideline for the developer. Let's all hope he revives it someday, with new emitters and the same UI. He'd clean up, at least with CPFers.

Geoff


----------



## recDNA (Mar 8, 2015)

Or sell it to an existing manufacturer


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 8, 2015)

+1 to both points! 

I'd like to see a AA light with a solid clip with the UI from the LF2XT.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 8, 2015)

If you are going to remove or tighten the light engine from a LF2XT, use tweezers with long pointy tips and insert at the points shown in the photo (I forgot who provided this photo).







If you aren't careful the bottom driver board from the light engine can accidentally come off (don't ask me how I know this...)


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 9, 2015)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> If you aren't careful the bottom driver board from the light engine can accidentally come off (don't ask me how I know this...)



I know what you mean about being careful. I learned the hard way, even with pointy tweezers. Had the innards out a few times, but one time too many. One of these days I need to get an expert here to fix my little LF2XT.





Geoff


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 14, 2015)

That's how my light engine looked afterwards as well. One of the experts here fixed it up, and with an emitter upgrade it was better than new.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy Pi Day!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th of July LF fans!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## magellan (Sep 12, 2015)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Hiro - as you know I share your love for the Liteflux LF2XT. I am happy to share pictures of LF2XTs I own or have owned over the past few years. While the basic function of a stock LF2XT is what drew me to the light, it is the customs from Steve Ku and Jeff Hanko which have really made them special to me.




Spectacular!


----------



## Dioni (Oct 19, 2015)

Flying Turtle said:


> My understanding was that LiteFlux was just a sideline for the developer. Let's all hope he revives it someday, with new emitters and the same UI. He'd clean up, at least with CPFers.


+1



night.hoodie said:


> I don't understand how a company with viable IP assets like LiteFlux goes under (in the first place) and doesn't sell off the assets. LiteFlux still appears to me to be two or three whole generations in front of the most modern LED flashlight.
> 
> Is there any literature on the history of LiteFlux, other than scattered across these forums?


I agree. I always think LiteFlux as a revolutionary brand in programable lights market.

Great thread!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween!
:candle: 


Thanks Dioni


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Oct 31, 2015)

Here is a new ti LF2XT shell that was just offered from muhaha:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...pgrade-Package

This is a great way to dress up a stock LF2XT! Thank you for offering these. :thumbsup:





(photo courtesy of muhaha)


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome photos and collections. Just went thru the whole thread again and it was just as good the second time. The Damascus and ano lights are especially beautiful.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 27, 2015)

magellan said:


> Awesome photos and collections. Just went thru the whole thread again and it was just as good the second time. The Damascus and ano lights are especially beautiful.



Thank you - your collection ranks among the finest here. :bow:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 27, 2015)

Here's a photo of a disassembled LF2LXT switch:




(I forgot who took this photo)

This photo may help out newbies trying to swap out the internals from their stock light to one of muhaha's ti shells.


----------



## magellan (Nov 27, 2015)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Thank you - your collection ranks among the finest here. :bow:



Many thanks and love your Litefluxes!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## YummyBacon! (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, Hiro! I really like the knurled one.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice picture, Hiro! Four beautiful LF2XT customs.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you, my collection is very humble compared to yours. 

Merry Christmas CPF! :santa:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Dec 25, 2015)

Fantastic neutral XP-L mod from SOYCD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## WarriorOfLight (Dec 31, 2015)

Hiro,

How much LF2XT do you have at the moment? I still have the same number of Liteflux lights..


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year!


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jan 1, 2016)

Same to you, Hiro! BTW, I think I like this Ku bodied version better than your other LF2-XT's :thumbsup:



Hiro Protagonist said:


> Happy New Year!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't think this thread would be complete without this great little nugget.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jan 1, 2016)

Okay… I give up. What is this little nugget? :wave:



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I don't think this thread would be complete without this great little nugget.


----------



## KuanR (Jan 2, 2016)

Great idea for the picture, Sean! Arturo, that's a special tool Jeff Hanko made specifically for installing and removing LF2XT light engines


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Kuan! Quite a gem indeed!



KuanR said:


> Great idea for the picture, Sean! Arturo, that's a special tool Jeff Hanko made specifically for installing and removing LF2XT light engines


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi WoL, happy holidays! I think I've got around the same number of LF2XTs as you. Can you please post up a photo of your fantastic collection?

Art, the Ku knurly 3rd Run version is one of my favorites as well! 

Nice photo Sean!


----------



## magellan (Jan 4, 2016)

KuanR said:


> Great idea for the picture, Sean! Arturo, that's a special tool Jeff Hanko made specifically for installing and removing LF2XT light engines



Awesome!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 9, 2016)

That's a gorgeous trifecta there Hiro.


----------



## KuanR (Jan 9, 2016)

Is that little one the fabled shorty LF2XT with an aspheric lens?


----------



## YummyBacon! (Jan 9, 2016)

You're killing me here!  I don't think I've seen the one on upper left but its gorgeous.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## KuanR (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm so jealous of that shorty LF2XT...Great pair Hiro


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Ryan, they're both really nice. They're probably among the best of Steve's lights.



KuanR said:


> I'm so jealous of that shorty LF2XT...Great pair Hiro


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 24, 2016)

Ku Run #1 ti LF2XT, Ku Run #2 ti LF2XT, Ku Run #3 ti LF2XT, Ku BeCu LF2XT, Ku Damascus LF2XT, Ku Damascus Shorty LF2XT


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 24, 2016)

Impressive!


Hiro Protagonist said:


> Ku Run #1 ti LF2XT, Ku Run #2 ti LF2XT, Ku Run #3 ti LF2XT, Ku BeCu LF2XT, Ku Damascus LF2XT, Ku Damascus Shorty LF2XT


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 24, 2016)

Definitely the definitive Ku collection!


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow Hiro, those are some gorgeous lights. Can you give some more info on the shorty? Does it have an aspheric lens? How about led and general runtime? Definitely a grail light to be sure.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 25, 2016)

I've officially joined the club [emoji41] 




A sweet deal with fisk-king!


----------



## rdnesh69 (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok, I've got to ask...where in the world do I get a liteflux?!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 25, 2016)

rdnesh69 said:


> Ok, I've got to ask...where in the world do I get a liteflux?!



They live with the unicorns. 

Seriously - a WTB is your best bet.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 26, 2016)

SOYCD-
That made me laugh! Very funny 


ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> They live with the unicorns.
> 
> Seriously - a WTB is your best bet.


----------



## magellan (Jan 26, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> I've officially joined the club [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Very nice.

I'll be looking for a LF2XT myself when I've paid off a few grails.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Magellan! I've been looking for one of these for a couple of months, and found a seller willing to part with one. 


magellan said:


> Wow. Very nice.
> 
> I'll be looking for a LF2XT myself when I've paid off a few grails.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 27, 2016)

magellan said:


> I'll be looking for a LF2XT myself when I've paid off a few grails.


I'm actually going in the opposite direction and once I've sold my Steve Ku LF2XT I'll be completely out of LiteFlux, which would have been unthinkable just a couple of years ago for me. 

Fantastic looking collection Hiro and I almost forget at times about the BeCu version! Had one for a while but it's been gone for a long time now.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 19, 2016)

Just received this muhaha LF2XT back from the SlippySlug. He did an amazing anodize job and got exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 19, 2016)

That is beautiful Sean! Congratulations -


----------



## YummyBacon! (Feb 19, 2016)

I like that even the tail received the treatment!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Feb 21, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> I've officially joined the club [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the club Rush! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Feb 21, 2016)

Sean, your muhaha ti LF2XT looks fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 21, 2016)

YummyBacon! said:


> I like that even the tail received the treatment!



Even the tailcap button received the treatment and has a light blue anodize on it. It's my first SlippySlug light and I am really pleased.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 6, 2016)

The beadblasted one is back from a spa treatment. Will post updated photos soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 2, 2016)

Inspired by WoL!


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 7, 2016)

Great picture. I see your Moddoo Clip hunt was successful 6 clips in total, not bad! :twothumbs


----------



## phosphor22 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Inspired by WoL!



Beautiful. As someone who loves AAA lights, I understand, I think the draw of these - Is there one you tend to favor?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi WoL! :bow: Thanks, it took a while to find them. 


Hi phosphor, thanks. I tend to use the muhaha ti ones. I'll grab a bare Al one if I know that the light will get beat up.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## GODOFWAR (Apr 21, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> I've officially joined the club [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where can I buy one of those?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 21, 2016)

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



Very nice collection Hiro. Looks like you've got all bases covered there.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Apr 21, 2016)

GODOFWAR said:


> Where can I buy one of those?


They're only available second hand now. I think they were around $65 new, now they go for $300 if you can find one. If they have a custom host built expect it to be anywhere from around $600 to $2000.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 30, 2016)

GODOFWAR said:


> Where can I buy one of those?



Hi GoW, try posting up a WTB, but you'll have to be patient and persistent. It's worth the wait. Good luck!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2016)

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



Hiro, I think your LF2XT lights are breeding and having children!  

Great collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2016)

Amazing Hiro, WOW you R da man, with every pic,the family grows!


----------



## magellan (May 7, 2016)

Wow, I count 16 LF's. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## phosphor22 (May 7, 2016)

Beautiful 'family' there!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (May 7, 2016)

magellan said:


> Wow, I count 16 LF's. :bow: :bow: :bow:



Thanks magellan! There are 16 AAA/10440, plus the Shorty hiding in the photo. I forgot to include the one that I was carrying...


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (May 7, 2016)

Thank you phosphor! It's taken a while to build up this collection and I couldn't have done it without the help of my LF friends here.


----------



## magellan (May 10, 2016)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Thanks magellan! There are 16 AAA/10440, plus the Shorty hiding in the photo. I forgot to include the one that I was carrying...



Truly an amazing collection! Thanks for posting that photo.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Mar 1, 2017)

Time to bump this amazing thread up with a question. Does anyone know the various O-Ring sizes for the
LF2XT?


----------



## jclubbn5 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## YummyBacon! (Jun 12, 2017)

Great shot, Jeff!


----------



## jclubbn5 (Jun 29, 2017)

YummyBacon! said:


> Great shot, Jeff!


Thank you😆


----------



## jclubbn5 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------

